# reef keeper help



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

hey there forum!

having a small issue with my rkl hoping someone with more experience could help me troubleshoot. 

oh and I know throwing it out and buying apex will solve the problem but I was hoping for an alternative 

My itemp probe works fine. My heater plugged into channel 3. Set it to auto, controller, itemp, 78.5, 00.4, below, off. For some reason the heater doesn't come back on after setting the program and my Temps are 77. I have to goto mode and select on to turn it back on. this happens several times already especially in the morning the Temps will be 77 or below that and the heaters are off and mode is set to auto.

any thoughts??


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi J,
Did it work before as it is set up, or is it a new setup?
Can you set it to a different output? If possible 1 or 4, these are relays, while 2 and 3 are ssr.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

The unit was bought second hand it's the first time I am setting it up. I tried the relays with the same problem and the clicking on and off was terribly annoying.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I will try to set up again in channel 4 to double check issue is still there and let you know! Any other possibilities?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing else comes to my mind. If nothing else, I would try to update the firmware, the software might be corrupted or one of them (PC4 or the main unit) might have older firmware. But for the firmware update you need the usb "adapter" ( SID). 
Does it display the temperature properly? Is the itemp sensor calibrated with this main unit?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks again cica for helping me troubleshoot.

The firmware has been updated on all the units I have the usb my reef connector.

The temp is displayed properly on the RKL headunit. Itemp is calibrated to the unit.

Perhaps if changing over to channel 4 doesnt work, ill try to restore to previous firmware.

Thanks 

J


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure if necessary but after the firmware update did you do the factory reset on head unit ?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

No, should I ?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I did always. That's what I read somewhere.
If you factory reset it, it will loose all the settings. You will have to reprogram everything from scratch. I would try it.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, use channels 1 and 4!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Any progress?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

deeznutz said:


> Yes, use channels 1 and 4!


100% correct.

Probes do not lats forever and especially when used one was stored outside of the water.
check temp using thermometer and there is a calibrate probe option inside the unit.
check manual

it could be real temperature is 77, but probe reads it as 75. set probe temp with temp in the calibrate option

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks everyone for the input and help!

I did the reset on the headunit and switched to channel 4 and voila! 

Problem solved! Temperatures are sitting at 78.5 and holding. I could swear the tank mates are looking happier also 

Now if I can just figure out what the heck is nipping at my leather coral 

Tnx Again!!

J


----------

